

Show HN: A Rails webapp that stores health data and auto-fills medical forms - health-techie
http://www.happyhealth.me

======
backwardm
Some quick feedback after trying the demo:

1\. Your www.happyhealth.me worked, but leaving off the www (happyhealth.me)
didn't. Need to add a DNS record so both work. (be sure to redirect users to
one or the other so your analytics are consistant.)

2\. When I'm viewing my profile on a different tab (for example, Medical),
then I press the edit button, I'm shown the Personal tab rather than the
Medical tab. To fix this, you could store the current tab in the session and
pop them over to that tab when they click the edit button.

3\. Looks like I'm only able to add three allergies and three medications to
my profile. Might want to make a little 'add more' button to those, or just
always show an extra empty field(s) when editing these.

4\. On a similar note, it was unclear how to remove a medication from the
profile.

5\. When viewing the Midwest Health Center form, the race / ethnicity was left
blank even though I added that information to the test profile. Same for a
test middle initial on another test form. (I realize this is a test profile
and may not yet be complete)

6\. Just a suggestion, but I'd leave off the signed date incase the person is
printing the forms a day or two early.

7\. I'd also suggest that you do not ask for / keep the social security
numbers for anyone. Other information like address, phone numbers, etc. are
(to me) o.k. to submit to the form, but the social security number is
something I'd not be comfortable sharing with a convenience application like
this. Might be better if you instead flagged areas on the various forms where
this sensitive information should be hand-entered, where you needed to sign,
etc. I also realize that once printed out, or handed to an office staff, this
sensitive information is no longer secure, not keeping this info in your
application would reduce your liability / worry about stuff like that.

8\. Another quick suggestion is to add a place to store your preferred
pharmacy.

Looks like a lot of work went into this so far. Like I commented earlier, a
service like this would be a big time saver for people.

------
health-techie
It's a simple personal health record (PHR) that securely stores health
information like demographics, insurance, meds/allergies, etc, and uses that
info to auto-fill those annoying doctor's office forms.

It's a simple version of ZocDoc's "Check-in" service, but we want it to be a
free tool for use at any doctor's office; just request an office, and we'll
upload the forms and make them available.

We're in private beta and would love the feedback on the demo. Sign-in with
'health100'.

~~~
backwardm
Pretty neat. I can see this being a huge time-saver. Whenever I have to fill
out these kinds of forms, I always wish there were a central API that doctors
/ dentists / etc. could pull my information from. I also think that it's silly
to write it on a piece of paper that someone else, then, has to enter into
their database.

May I ask what you are using to generate the PDFs? I am working on a project
to help science fair students fill out their ISEF paperwork and am using the
pdfkit gem which seems to work pretty well. Looks like you might be doing
something similar—especially when you're placing fields on an image background
(fax).

~~~
health-techie
"... I always wish there were a central API that doctors / dentists / etc.
could pull my information from."

Took the words right out of my mouth. The long-term goal would for this to
become the definitive single sign-on solution for any medical registration
scenario.

As for PDF generation, happyhealth does use pdfkit.

------
mesome
Is this actually HIPAA compliant? Assuming the information falls under HIPAA,
is this group actually saving it on a certified HIPAA compliant server?

~~~
health-techie
We are definitely using HIPAA-compliant methods of data encryption for
transmission and storage within the cloud.

